# pontchartrain sauce?



## travis12

Anyone have a good easy recipe for pontchartrain sauce. I go to Floyd's just for the pontchartrain sauce and would love to cook it at home.


----------



## fishinfool

#*13*  








09-09-2006, 11:57 PM

Animal Chris






 Potty Trained Sauce:​
Heat a skillet and add 1 tablespoon of Seafood Magic (or blackened seasoning). Add 4 tablespoons of room temperature butter (remove skillet from direct heat to keep butter from buring) and melt. Return to skillet to medium heat, Add 1/2 cup of sliced mushrooms and brown. Add 1/4 Cup of dry or semi sweet white wine to deglaze pan. Add 1 cup of heavy cream and reduce until thick. Add 1/2 cup (or more) of medium shrimp (or if you have larger shrimp, dice them in 3 peices), 1/4 cup of chopped fresh parsley, 1 bunch of scallions (with tops) and cook until shrimp are pink. When shrimp are cooked, add 1 clove of finely chopped garlic and whisk in 4 tablespoons of room temperature butter. Let simmer (but don't let butter separate) for a couple of minutes. Spoon over fish (and, it ain't bad over the rice, either).​
Eat well, Chris

Attached Images







above was coppied from an old post i coppied to give credit to Chris. tried this once and it was really good. i think we might have altered the reciepe to use a little less butter, but it was rather pointless as you cant make that and keep it healthy.


----------



## Old Whaler

That looks great!


----------



## travis12

Sounds good I am going to try it this weekend thanks.


----------



## sea sick

I made this tonight. I've been putting it off, but broke out some fish and got after it. Blackend scamp and snapper with white rice. Delishhhhhhhhh!

I doubled the recipe, so left overs are had. What to do with it is the next question to be answerd.

Thanks for posting the recipe,and thanks to David for telling me about it.


----------



## greenhornet

I put the above recipe on some redfish and flounder last night came out delicious. Definitely not the healthiest sauce ever but boy was it good.


----------

